# GA business



## SunshineGirl (Apr 22, 2015)

hello, i was hoping i can get pointed in the right direction, i will be starting my business in Georgia. Im currently living in Fl but will be moving to GA so i want to register in GA hoping the law are a little more lax than in FL


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 22, 2015)

SunshineGirl said:


> hello, *i was hoping i can get pointed in the right direction,* i will be starting my business in Georgia. Im currently living in Fl but will be moving to GA so i want to register in GA hoping the law are a little more lax than in FL



Georgia is north of Florida!  Other than that, there was no real question asked.

I imagine you were looking for information on the GA business regulations in general, B&B particularly?  A wee google search found this - http://www.georgia.org/small-business/ which looks pretty good, with contact information as well as FAQs


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 22, 2015)

lol yes there really wasnt a question i was rambling. but thanks for the info.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 22, 2015)

As far as business information sites go, it looks pretty good!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 22, 2015)

I live in Florida as well and was thinking of moving just my business (not myself) there. But I don't think I'm ready for that yet. I'll just stick to soaps for now. I looked into it and Georgia is very lax as far as regulation goes. You just need to register your business, pay sales tax and abide by all of the government guidelines on labeling for cosmetics. No crazy fees or anything. Good luck!!


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 22, 2015)

I was going to do the samething. but does that mean i have to go to GA to make soap. do you make CP soap or MP soap?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 22, 2015)

CP and HP soap, I also sold MP for a bit. Just label it as soap though. No making any cosmetic claims! Some MP soaps are still "primarily composed of salts of fatty acids" like SFIC bases. So those would also be ok to sell as "soap". Be careful and know that there will be people around you that aren't following the law. Feel confident that you have a great product and are following rules and regulations. It is hard for me when I see local crafters selling lotion b/c its not fair to those that are actually following the law like me. But I just remind myself that it is important to do things the right way so it doesn't come back on me later on.

ETA: Yes, if you register in GA and want to make cosmetic claims, all of the cosmetics must be made AND packaged in Georgia. FL is suuuuper strict. Not for soap though. That falls under different regulation and doesn't require anything special. Even in Florida.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 22, 2015)

You can read about the difference here: 
http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceRegulation/LawsRegulations/ucm074201.htm


----------



## SunshineGirl (Apr 22, 2015)

oh ok i will only be making MP soaps. no claims of any kinds just soap  that may look and smell like candy


----------

